# Forge Gym Inverness - My new place opening soon!!



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

My new gym "Forge Gym" will be open soon in Inverness.

The gym will be open 24 / 7 by swipe card access, and memberships will be available for £22.50 per month.

There are 2 floors, 3,000sq feet each, one mostly weights and the other conditioning / Martial arts. Classes inlcude MMA, grappling, Thai boxing, Korean Kickboxing, Kuk Sool Won and pole dancing.

Here is the kit list, anything missing let me know!

Also, if you're based up North shoot me a PM if you want to arrange a visit once we are open. Shouldn't be long now.

Kit List...

Downstairs - In The Weights Room we have:

*Multi Use*

1500kg of plates

8 Olympic barbells

Dumbbells from 2.5kg to 60kg

Fixed Barbells from 5Kg to 60Kg

Tecnics Power Rack

BodyMax Power Rack 2

Trotter squat rack

Cable Crossover Machine

*Shoulders*

Pullum Barbell Shoulder Press station

Padded DB pressing Bench

1/2 back Dumbbell Overhead Press Bench

4 x Low Cable Pulley stations, 2 x Cable Crossovers

Rear Delt Machine

*Chest Training*

Trotter Barbell Bench Press station

Life Fitness Chest Press machine

Incline Barbell Bench press station

Decline Barbell Bench Press station

3 x Flat / Incline dumbbell Benches

Life Fitness Cable Crossover

Pec Dec

Assisted dip machine

Trotter Machine Dip

Bodyweight Dip station

*Back Training*

3 x chin up bars

Assisted chin machine

Seated Plate Loaded Row

Nytram Cable Pulldown machine

Nytram Cable Row machine

T-Bar Row station (plate loaded)

*Lower Body Training*

Trotter Leg Extension machine

Glute Ham Raise

Standing Calve machine

Seated Calve Machine

Adductor

Abductor

Lying Hamstring Curl machine

Multi Hip Machine

Plate loaded Lying leg curl

Plate Loaded Leg Extension

Plate Loaded Combo Seated Leg Curl / Leg Extension

Plate loaded Hack squat machine

Pullum 45 degree plate loaded Leg Press and Hack Squat combo machine

45 degree plate loaded Leg Press and hack combo machine 2.

Vertical Leg Press

*Arm Training*

Tricep Extension machine

Preacher curl machine

Standing Preacher curl Pad

4 x High / Low pulleys with all handle variations

*Specialist Equipment*

Strongman Log Bar

Viking Press

Atlas Stones

Plate loaded Duck Walk

Plate Loaded Farmers Walk handles

Tractor Tyre for flipping etc

Cambered Squat

Safety Squat bar

Bands and Chains for Powerlifting

Box squat boxes

GHGR machine

Belt Squat machine

Prowler Push / Pull Sled

Grappler free movement apparatus

Shrug / Frame Walk apparatus.

Grip Machine from Stan Pike

*Upstairs for the Conditioning area we have....*

10m x 10m of 40mm mat.

Striking Bags and pads of all kinds.

Kettlebells

Bulgarian bags

Medicine balls

Tornado balls

Heavy ropes

Skipping ropes

Prowler push / pull sled

Tyre dummy

Chinning bars

Paralettes

Balance beam


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Got any decent Deadlift bars???

Other than Oly ones??


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Texas power bar do ya? Ya big green picky puff


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Texas power bar do ya? Ya big green picky puff


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Yes fine:lol: :lol:

Cant think of reason not to train there now:beer: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

i ****ing hate texas power bars, might aswell lift with a cheese grater.

That looks like a fooking well stocked gym to me. you not fancy moving it to Gateshead??


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Wee G said:


> My new gym "Forge Gym" will be open soon in Inverness.
> 
> The gym will be open 24 / 7 by swipe card access.


Bloody Great Idea, I hate the fact the warehouse gym shuts at 10pm as i would often like to train later.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> i ****ing hate texas power bars, might aswell lift with a cheese grater.
> 
> That looks like a fooking well stocked gym to me. you not fancy moving it to Gateshead??


Worry not mate it will be a franchise within the year - You wanna open Forge Gateshead you just let me know.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds great, wish there was one like that closer to where I am!


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

fook!! that looks the business!!! theres not one decent gym kitted out like that here in belfast!! having to use 2 gyms to suit my training! pain in the erse!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

FCk

Sorry cant train there

Just realised you dont have any *swiss balls* as per TTS infamous Swiss ball flyes tm

Damn


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

CNUT.

lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds awesome Gav!!! :thumb: I wish you all the success in the world!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you Red "binty-make-up-artist-to-the-stars" Kola.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck mate, lookin' fresh!

I'd love to have a gym what's open 24/7, make life so much easier!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuking Pole dancing!!!!

I'll join just to watch that sh1t...........need e few gentleman boothes in that area with kleenex mate


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

im starting on a new substation in november i will be checking it out. looks the biz.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Get some pics up mate! Best of luck to you


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Fuking Pole dancing!!!!
> 
> I'll join just to watch that sh1t...........need e few gentleman boothes in that area with kleenex mate


Jus' pack 1 pocket with some kleenex an cut a hole in the other pocket, stand there in some baggy trousers wittlin' away :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Look you minks the pole dancing is fully clothed, for fitness and the instructor is perfectly nice (and somewhat terrifying) woman so let's all be sweet 

And yes, Urinal, to answer your PM , you CAN use the poles yourself after hours.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Cant wait for this mate, ill be setting up my bed somewhere in a cosy corner. You still havent found me a wrestling ring and some "steel" chairs. Also i need a power twister, a microwave, fridge, a HUUUWAGGGEEEE TV with some YEAH BUDDDY, LIGHT WEIGHT BABAAAAAAAAAAYYY blaring out..

All the best pal, looking forward to it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Sounds like a very good gym mate!

£22.50 is CHEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> FCk
> 
> Sorry cant train there
> 
> ...


LMAO

Swiss balls are essential for a big chest.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

What is a texas power bar- im assuming maybe its a bar with extra knurliness


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Awesome stuff Wee G... how has the process gone, smoothly or more like TinyToms? Looking at doing something like this in the next 6-12months... Good luck and all the best...


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

More like TT's mate....endless politic and BS tbh but we are getting there.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

bloody hell! best of luck to you mate!

mind giving dome digits as to how much its cost for the building+all that equipitment?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Hope it goes well for you mate, sounds like youve got a good set-up !! :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Cam93 said:


> bloody hell! best of luck to you mate!
> 
> mind giving dome digits as to how much its cost for the building+all that equipitment?


It was 3 x packets of crisps + 4 x (bus fare home x 20p mix-up) over the price of a pink plastic DB set from Argos.

Approximately :lol:

Mate, I really can't say, sorry.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

laurie g said:


> What is a texas power bar- im assuming maybe its a bar with extra knurliness


I've not used one but i've heard it's like gripping a cheesegrater :thumb:


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

That looks awesome, would love something like that to train at!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

do you have any photos g?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wee G said:


> More like TT's mate....endless politic and BS tbh but we are getting there.


Every gym that gets set up privately has this issue.

fcuking joke. :cursing:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

El Ricardinho said:


> do you have any photos g?


Just a couple shots of the empty building I took with my phone, nothing to see really but a nice big space. First one is downstairs free weights area, 2nd shot is upstairs studio / combat area.

Tom, I feel your pain mate, really I do. 2nd time through it for me and it is going MUCH better this time but still some entertaining stuff going on!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Quick update - I accepted a draft of the lease yesterday and hope to sign the line on Tuesday of next week. The lease is contingent on planning permission which should be fine as the area is not exactly booming but as we all know from TT's experience sometimes weird things happen with planning decisions.

So..Gym Ownership eh! Here we go again   

Oh, and err...free day pass to UK-M members who happen to be up north, of course.


----------



## muscleuk (Sep 9, 2009)

good luck mate from glasgow,if im up north at anytime i.ll drop by


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wee G said:


> Quick update - I accepted a draft of the lease yesterday and hope to sign the line on Tuesday of next week. The lease is contingent on planning permission which should be fine as the area is not exactly booming but *as we all know from TT's experience sometimes weird things happen with planning decisions*.
> 
> So..Gym Ownership eh! Here we go again
> 
> Oh, and err...free day pass to UK-M members who happen to be up north, of course.


G if you need any pointers for an appeal :lol: give me a shout.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Move it to east Kilbride 

Best of luck mate, I might pop in 1 day I'd I'm e er up that way. My uncles a game keeper up Inverness and I'm due to visit.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Posting this for TT mostly....

That's the application approved, no public objections and the council are happy with it....but there isn't a "Team Leader" available to sign off on it. ..And won't be for another 2 weeks cause they are all on holiday.

So planning dept say if I could just wait 2 weeks for it to be issued, that wouldn't be a problem would it??

lol - Amazing how the civil service can still be SO distant from the commercial pressures of the real world! Every day that passes i lose money hand over fist and yet they don't even see how it could be aproblem to have to wait 2 weeks for the right guy to come bak from his holidays and sign a piece of paper! AAARRRGHHHHH!


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

that gym sounds awesome! might be worth a small trek upto Inverness once you have it all up and running!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I would love all that for £22.50 pm and 24/7 in my area

look luck pal, wish you all the success to get those scotch out of the pub and into the gym


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

im in. on the list and cant wait to start. thai, mma, olympic stations, couldnt ask for more. bye bye bannatynes!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

A good reason to come up to the land of Nessie then... sorry to hear of the bumps on the road mate, cant wait to see it all done...


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> A good reason to come up to the land of Nessie then... sorry to hear of the bumps on the road mate, cant wait to see it all done...


 i take it you dont mean the A9? :lol:


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

I would love a 24/7 gym near me.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds fantastic!!

Quick question - how are you planning to overcome the sharing of a swipecard between friends? A gym I used to train at had swipecard access and abuse of the system was rampant, despite photo id on the cards (no-one ever looked or asked to see). I'm not having a go, just genuinely interested. :thumb:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds awesome...Will you be putting pics of the completed gym?....Also just interested in how you will combat the above...

Just a general interest


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

It's a mix of IR beams and RFID chips on the cards along with CCTV and output to my phone.

As you approach the door it triggers the CCTV motion sensor and records your entry to the building.

Basically the card opens the doors, after which the IR beam allows for 1 "cut" in the beam. This is an electronic turnstyle. If there are two "cuts" in the beam or 1 cut lasting longer than 2 seconds, that section of the CCTV is "flagged" for me to review and a text comes to my phone telling me so as well as the usual logging of who comes in and out on the pooter system. I then check the flagged section of CCTV recording and see if 2 people came in one card. If 2 came in and person 2 isnt a member, I delete person 1's card from the system, without even telling them.

Next time they rock up to the door, card doesn't open door and card output screen reads "You're barred, **** nuts", only more politely...

Nice, eh 

For one person farming their card to all and sundry we have to go with it and risk it for now. There are only 150 memberships, trust is good. If it looks like we get too many clicks for the amount of members I can tag a fingerprint scanner on to the entry system any time, so you need both a card the associated fingerprint to get in. I hope NOT to have to do this.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Quick update - I have an entry date of 29th November and will be up and running shortly thereafter. MMA and other classes will be up almost immediately with the main gym room coming a week or so after that.

Anyone who wants to arrange a visit should contact me at [email protected]

Lastly, I would say that given the recent changes in building regs and application of the disability discrimination act etc anyone looking to open a gym in scotland would be best not to bother right now, it has been a nightmare to get things this far along!

Cheers,

G


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds fantastic mate, wish i was near it.

All the luck mate.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Kit is starting to arrive, few pics from my crappo camera phone showing some of the general kit and the Nautilus chain driven tricep machine


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Gym is looking good. Wouldnt mind popping up when the next time i am up that end of the woods.

Just a wee question, with the gym being open 24/7 and not having staff there all the time. Did you find any problems for health and saftey and in Insurance?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

There are specific policies for 24 / 7 unstaffed places. Expensive but fine.

H and S is a non-issue, you make it is safe as it possible, and thereafter it is the individuals own risk same as in any other gym.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like you know your stuff Wee G, wish you all the best.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Open Day this Saturday 1030am to 830pm - pop by and have a look around, it is not quite finished but most of the kit is in place so feel free to pop in for a wee try of some old school machines


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Wee G said:


> There are specific policies for 24 / 7 unstaffed places. Expensive but fine.
> 
> H and S is a non-issue, you make it is safe as it possible, and thereafter it is the individuals own risk same as in any other gym.


Are there not any security issues with it being unstaffed or is that also all covered under a specific insurance policy?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 5, 2011)

hearing great things about this place already!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I wish your gym was near Cambridgeshire, looks bloody smart!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wee promo video for Fusion MMA training out of Forge Gym.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

How's the unmanned hours going? much business/issues between 22.00-07.00?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Taxi drivers and doormen mate 

All good.


----------

